# Popeyes chicken sandwich anyone?



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2019)

I've been cooped up in my house for a while.
What's going on at POPEYES?
Apparently it's all over the news, there is a new chicken sandwich that people are waiting in line for hours to get and fighting when the restaurants run out of them.
I kind of blew it off. But while cruising through OFFER UP for cheap, unloved motorcycles, I found a single POPEYES CHICKEN SANDWICH for $800!
Then, for the heck of it, I searched for POPEYES and found DOZENS of posts/ads of folks re selling those sandwiches at a huge profit.
Has anyone had one?
What the HELL is going on out there?
I'm getting tired of frozen dinners.
But I'll likely pass on an $800 sandwich


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 27, 2019)

I’m not on any social media but another forum member told me that they are having a huge war with chick-fil-a... no sandwich would be worth $800 to me!!! 

I’d like to know what it’s all about too!


----------



## method89 (Aug 27, 2019)

apparently its significantly better than Chick-fil-a...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 27, 2019)

Hopefully its overnight delivery and is shipping included ?


----------



## method89 (Aug 27, 2019)

Only to your local carrier


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 27, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2019)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 279483


Good old 99 cent Mc chicken.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2019)

method89 said:


> apparently its significantly better than Chick-fil-a...


That'd be hard to do


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 27, 2019)

Are these maybe those meatless sandwich’s like any patty made with chicken? If not beef, it’s pretend. LOL


----------



## method89 (Aug 27, 2019)

I only report the news...


----------



## ascott (Aug 27, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been cooped up in my house for a while.
> What's going on at POPEYES?
> Apparently it's all over the news, there is a new chicken sandwich that people are waiting in line for hours to get and fighting when the restaurants run out of them.
> I kind of blew it off. But while cruising through OFFER UP for cheap, unloved motorcycles, I found a single POPEYES CHICKEN SANDWICH for $800!
> ...



Uh, it looks like it is hunk of chicken on a bun....I believe I have seen a place or two perform this sorcery ...lol


----------



## wellington (Aug 27, 2019)

My son had one the other day. He said they were really good. I don't like their chicken, too dry, so I wouldn't bother.


----------



## ascott (Aug 27, 2019)

wellington said:


> My son had one the other day. He said they were really good. I don't like their chicken, too dry, so I wouldn't bother.



Ditto and at the two near out place, too many rat traps around the places...eww...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2019)

ascott said:


> Ditto and at the two near out place, too many rat traps around the places...eww...


Ahh
The secret ingredient


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2019)

wellington said:


> My son had one the other day. He said they were really good. I don't like their chicken, too dry, so I wouldn't bother.


I like it.
Kelly doesn't 
So I rarely get food from there


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2019)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are these maybe those meatless sandwich’s like any patty made with chicken? If not beef, it’s pretend. LOL


No
Actual chicken
Pre formed and mechanically separated?
Perhaps.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 27, 2019)

Sad we have a little place around the corner from my work that has better chicken sandwiches than they will ever make. Big Herm’s is a tiny take out joint that can clog your arteries with the smell cause the food is that damn good!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sad we have a little place around the corner from my work that has better chicken sandwiches than they will ever make. Big Herm’s is a tiny take out joint that can clog your arteries with the smell cause the food is that damn good!


That's how Colonel Sanders started out.


----------



## wellington (Aug 27, 2019)

ascott said:


> Ditto and at the two near out place, too many rat traps around the places...eww...


Ewww however, living in the city, we have a lot of places with rat traps. I just figure as long as the traps are on the outside of the building the rats are too, well hopefully ewww


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2019)

wellington said:


> Ewww however, living in the city, we have a lot of places with rat traps. I just figure as long as the traps are on the outside of the building the rats are too, well hopefully ewww


Rats are EVERYWHERE.
If you don't see them. They're under control.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 28, 2019)

wellington said:


> Ewww however, living in the city, we have a lot of places with rat traps. I just figure as long as the traps are on the outside of the building the rats are too, well hopefully ewww



If you ever want to eat at a restaurant again, don't look too closely in kitchen, or above the ceiling.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 28, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That'd be hard to do



Reminded me of this. But i guess it shows that doing fewer things but doing them well can be better.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 28, 2019)

Guys, i have a popeyes chicken sandwich for sale cheap if anyones interested


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 28, 2019)

In the city they are not rats just night squirrels!!!!


----------



## wellington (Aug 28, 2019)

jaizei said:


> If you ever want to eat at a restaurant again, don't look too closely in kitchen, or above the ceiling.


Yikes, I always wonder what's going on in the places I have eaten when I watch those restaurant make over shows. I usually do a lot more cooking after one of those shows, at least until I get it cleared out of my head.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 25, 2020)

I still haven't had one of those sandwiches. 
But I DID eat a few "Crispy Colonel" sandwiches from KFC.
They're pretty good.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 26, 2020)

Just imagine how happy your doctor is that you didn’t eat one!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 27, 2020)

Ok
What timing...
Today I bought one of them.
At about $4 it seems like a decent deal


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 27, 2020)

There's about half a bird shoved in there!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 27, 2020)

All in all.....It tastes ok.
If you're a fan of the taste of POPEYE'S CHICKEN, you'll like it.
Frankly, I think the KFC CRISPY COLONEL chicken sandwich is better. Though the pickles on the POPEYES sandwich are very superior.
Neither are worth standing in long lines or getting into fist fights over.
When and if I find such a sandwich, I'll let you know.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 5, 2020)

jaizei said:


> If you ever want to eat at a restaurant again, don't look too closely in kitchen, or above the ceiling.


Reminds me of my favorite Chinese restaurant.
I can't help but notice that all the employees eat are the oranges.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 5, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just imagine how happy your doctor is that you didn’t eat one!


I wouldn't want to live and prove him wrong.


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 5, 2020)

Sounds to me like some people have waaaaay too much money...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 6, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Sounds to me like some people have waaaaay too much money...


They are $4


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 6, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> They are $4


No....those who would even think of paying $800. Lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 7, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> No....those who would even think of paying $800. Lol


I wonder if anyone actually sold one of those?


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 7, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wonder if anyone actually sold one of those?


Probably...seriously, there are people out there who just buy stuff to buy it!


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2020)

Nothing beats Raising Cane's. They used to be only in Louisiana, but they've been opening new ones all over the country. Phoenix, Vegas, Austin TX, and several places in CA.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 7, 2020)

Tom said:


> Nothing beats Raising Cane's. They used to be only in Louisiana, but they've been opening new ones all over the country. Phoenix, Vegas, Austin TX, and several places in CA.


OMG they have a Cane’s with an IHOP and a salad place on Campus. Needless to say during any normal mealtime or late night weekends it is packed


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 7, 2020)

Tom said:


> Nothing beats Raising Cane's. They used to be only in Louisiana, but they've been opening new ones all over the country. Phoenix, Vegas, Austin TX, and several places in CA.


I haven't seen any in the south east yet.


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG they have a Cane’s with an IHOP and a salad place on Campus. Needless to say during any normal mealtime or late night weekends it is packed


{Tom points at Blackdog1714} THIS guy gets it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2020)

Check out THIS masterpiece:
New at KFC.
No. I didn't eat one.......Yet.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 24, 2020)

WOW! ! ! ! KFC tonight. This in my kind of meal. Hahahahaha!


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 24, 2020)

Good with coffee for breakfast too. I think~~.

My wife will kill me though. I will be dead one way or the other, I reather die happy.


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 24, 2020)

Just as long as they don't start serving tortoise soup... ?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 24, 2020)

Arby’s now has some sort of two handed meat monster sandwich. One of the guys I work with got one today. It has 8 different kinds of meat on it! Defibrillater is extra


----------

